# My male hedgehog thinks my other male hedgehog is a female?



## Elizabeth33 (Nov 9, 2015)

I have had my hedgehog Scooter for about a year now. He is my sister's hedgehog and I wanted one for myself, so we bred him and got one of his sons, Brillo. We've had Brillo for about four days now. He seemed to be very comfortable with his surroundings, so we decided to introduce him to Scooter, who promptly got very aroused and tried to hump the poor guy. We separated them and tried again later to introduce the two. Again, Scooter did the same thing as before. Every time Scooter is near Brillo, he does this. I don't know why he's acting this way. The only interaction he's had with another hedgie since his birth (he had a few brothers and sisters) was a female that he mated with. I don't know if he'll stay sexually confused or if he'll eventually realize his son is a boy. Does anyone have any tips?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

First are you sure you have brillo is a boy? Like 100% sure?
Generally males are not safe to interact. They are solitary animals, don't want or need a friend.


----------



## Elizabeth33 (Nov 9, 2015)

We are 100% positive. And they are actually perfectly fine together, as long as Scooter isn't trying to make a move on him. They actually slept in the same fleece pouch together overnight with no troubles whatsoever.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I think what you are likely seeing is not mating behavior, but dominance behavior. Females will do the same. It may appear they are doing fine together, but these are not good behaviors, and can end with a severely wounded or dead hedgehog. Please rethink keeping your boys together.


----------

